# Susan Hoecke nackt in Cobra 11



## ttck74 (17 Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
Susan spielte in der aktuellen Staffel von Cobra 11 als Leiche der Psychologin Isabel Frings mit. Auf dem Seziertisch war Sie kurz nackt zu sehen. Hat jemand Caps hierzu?
Besten Dank vorab


----------



## Crippler (17 Okt. 2015)

Man sah da zwar kurz die Leiche von Dr. Isabel Frings nackt, dass war aber ein Body Double.


----------



## ttck74 (26 Okt. 2015)

Schade, dass es nur ein Double war.... Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------

